# Just getting started this year.



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I've been crazy busy but I finally have some time. Are the pinfish plentiful enough for me to reliably take my sabiki out for bait to most spots yet or should I stop and get some bait tonight?


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

not one of the lurkers knows how thick the pins are yet? :/


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Once the water hits 70, baitfish of all kinds can easily be caught for the rest of the warm season. 
Post pic of the fish you catch with your bait


----------

